# Hummingbird with Chuparosa Flowers: My Current Project



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Bit of a random post  But hey we need more photo threads! And I love taking photos.

Working on a new project. I'm in the process of making an Anna's hummingbird with Chuparosa flowers. I haven't finished either yet, but here is what I've made so far. I will be using the lost wax technique to cast them both out of silicon bronze. When I'm finished adding the details in the hummingbird will be suspended by its beak from the flower, the rod it is sitting on is mainly for easy carving.


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow, very impressive!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I just finished the hummingbird project I started a (very) long time ago. Figured I'd post some pics


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Thats beautiful. I like the dramatic effect of the suspended birds and the dynamics it captures. Well done.
-Glaucus


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow, worth the wait!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

cool, I love lost wax investment casting.


----------



## AquaBarren (Nov 6, 2009)

Beautiful. Nice work.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

This is great! Thanks for showing us the finished product


----------



## DanD5303 (Oct 12, 2004)

Very nice.


----------

